
Godot Game Engine 3.1 is out, improving usability and features - coppolaemilio
https://godotengine.org/article/godot-3-1-released
======
blihp
Great to see the progress of this project. It will be interesting to see if
they further alter their GPU API roadmap as their stated plan (or at least
thinking about) of deprecating ES 3 support[1] seems about as infeasible as
deprecating ES 2 support turned out to be. (i.e. there are likely to be many
devices that have ES 3 support that will never get updated to Vulkan given the
closed source driver situation especially on mobile)

[1] [https://godotengine.org/article/abandoning-gles3-vulkan-
and-...](https://godotengine.org/article/abandoning-gles3-vulkan-and-gles2)

